# UFC 2009 Undisputed for XBOX & PS3 (release Spring 09)



## daybean (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i love the *UFC* and i love playing games, so i had to make a thread about this new game that has been over a year in the making. they first said it was going to be released this year, but that is not going to happen and this video i just saw looks so awesome. 

*Over 80 fighters with character creation and career mode.* . 

links:

GameSpot Video: UFC 2009 Undisputed Official Trailer 1

E3 08 Editors' Choice Awards Genre


----------



## daybean (Aug 12, 2008)

really, nobody here would like to buy this game. its like fight night, but 10 X better!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, like you, I 1) love MMA. I'm likely, along with Regor, the biggest fan on here. And, 2), I love games. (Sure there's bigger gamer fans, though, but I dig 'em nonetheless.)


But! I've yet to play a UFC game I like. It's usually so simplistic, a few stupid submissions, ghey stand-up, and no judo or Greco/Clinch shit to speak of.

Until a MMA game incorporates the whole MMA repetoire, I say meh. I'll stick with pro-wrestling games.


----------



## daybean (Aug 12, 2008)

did you check out the second link, there is gonna be a whole lot of skills needed to master the ground game. submission moves and counter submission. it really is like a whole new level to older ufc games.


----------



## daybean (Aug 12, 2008)

on the second link the makers of the game give some detail about how better it is than the first ufc game.  PLUS OVER 85 FIGHTERS!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 12, 2008)

daybean said:


> did you check out the second link, there is gonna be a whole lot of skills needed to master the ground game. submission moves and counter submission. it really is like a whole new level to older ufc games.



Where does it say that?

It says kickboxing, Muay Thai (which is basically the same thing), and BJJ.

Where's freestyle wrestling? Greco-Roman wrestling? Judo? Western boxing? Dirty boxing? Clinch fighting? Sambo? Karate?

Sounds just like the old UFC games. Throw a punch, throw a kick, lock up, mash the buttons, arm bar.

Wow.


----------



## daybean (Aug 12, 2008)

its somewhere in that 12:00 min. interview, plus they said they still need to work on the game alot. either way it looks alot better than crap they had before.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, I'm mostly playing Devil's Advocate. I hope it's sweet, but the other games were so disappointing.  Kinda like a new Metallica album - keep your expectations low.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 19, 2008)

Games like this always end up sucking, as much as i like UFC and hope for a good UFC game you know its going to happen. Just buy Fight Night instead.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm likely, along with Regor and jaxadam, the biggest fan on here.



I agree!

As much as I love MMA, I don't see a game version being very promising. But I'm not very into video games, so...


----------

